# half solved betta problems



## sharkettelaw (Aug 30, 2011)

so about 2 - 3 months ago i posted threads about my male siamese fighters not spawning - all due to being immature as ive recently found out. my halfmoon though still isnt building any nests but is starting to display an interest in females. my black male also , except he did build a nest and would have spawned. the female was under his nest and etc but im guessing they needed more space. though a few people had a big problem with my tank setup, its actually worked out very well for me and turns out i made the right decisions.


----------



## RobertTheFish (May 30, 2011)

If you're trying to coax some breeding vigor out of your halfmoon, here are some educated guesses I'll throw out there:

1) Give him some room to run, like a 20G long, planted tank. He may need some cardio exercise and some nice ambiance.
2) Live food that he has to chase down. That will make him feel like a man.
3) Hang a female where he can see her but not get to her. Don't leave her there for too long, save some mystery for later.

I bet he'll be studly in no time.


----------

